
Updating a 50 terabyte PostgreSQL database - rhysw
https://medium.com/adyen/updating-a-50-terabyte-postgresql-database-f64384b799e7
======
rhaasjes
Hi, I wrote the post and am happy to answer a few questions.

~~~
lixtra
Did you try fuzzing the process to see how stable it really is? I.e. did you
try flipping a bit in your 54TB and see when you catch it?

~~~
rhaasjes
No, we didn't have any reasons to doubt the copy process of the storage
hardware. We've been using the same process to make daily snapshots/clones
without a problem for over a year.

